# Florida Panther pics



## Thunder Head (Aug 3, 2011)

Heres a cool link to some photos of the wildlife in the Everglades.
 Of course this is the retarded sub-species of panther that walks in front of trail cameras and allows himself to be seen in the daylight. (sorry i couldnt resist)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaxstrong/5249690324/in/photostream/


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow not one comment from either side?

This is the question i always ask. Why do mountian lions get hit by cars, grab peoples pets, attack people and get there pictures taken out west and in south florida?


----------



## Philbow (Aug 5, 2011)

It does provide the answer that while bears may "do it" in the woods, panthers only use porta-pottys.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 5, 2011)

Us girls like to have a seat.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 5, 2011)

Thunder Head said:


> Wow not one comment from either side?
> 
> This is the question i always ask. Why do mountian lions get hit by cars, grab peoples pets, attack people and get there pictures taken out west and in south florida?



Thats because Ga has the infamous illusive Black panther that has special features that allow it to avoid trailcams, vehicles, bullets, arrows, and apparently can only be seen by a select few members of Woodys....


----------



## Heartstarter (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody can see those sissified Florida panthers, we have black ninja panthers here in Georgia brother. Once you learn to spot them, they are everywhere. Laugh if you want to but one day when you least expect it, one will sneak up on you.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 5, 2011)

Black panthers obviously do not like to take seats!  Must be all boys.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2011)

There were a couple in the GON mag.


----------



## wmahunter (Aug 5, 2011)

Killdee said:


> Thats because Ga has the infamous illusive Black panther that has special features that allow it to avoid trailcams, vehicles, bullets, arrows, and apparently can only be seen by a select few members of Woodys....



...and seem to be seen repeatedly by the same select few members....and of course their brother-in-law's second cousins best friend's uncle...but they never have a camera with them when they see one.


----------



## wmahunter (Aug 5, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> There were a couple in the GON mag.



If I had only known I could actually get real money for pic of a bobcat or black housecat I would have sent some it too.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 6, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> There were a couple in the GON mag.



Ha !! thats the most ridiculos thing i have ever seen. Bobcats, house cats and coyotes.
 It makes me nervous to share the woods with someone who cant identify a black hose cat sitting on a salt block.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thunder Head said:


> Wow not one comment from either side?
> 
> This is the question i always ask. Why do mountian lions get hit by cars, grab peoples pets, attack people and get there pictures taken out west and in south florida?



And my question would be, how did a Florida Panther make it all the way to Lagrange Georgia without having it's picture taken, get hit by a car, grab anyone's pet, attack folks or have any credible witnesses of his progress over half the State of Georgia only to be shot and killed by a hunter in Lagrange.

Unless, some of the folks who have said they have seen a panther in Georgia actually DID see what they said and some folks who call them liars don't know what they are talking about. 

Of course for you hardcore folks who are convinced that just because YOU have never personally seen a panther in Georgia that everybody who says the have is a liar, I have a theory just for you.

It involves a top-secret, black helicopter night insertion of a panther kidnapped from Florida and dropped from the chopper right in front of the hunter who shot it, thereby ruling out any chance of it being spotted on it's way to Lagrange.

Let me know if you want more details on this spec-op.


----------



## CAL (Aug 6, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> And my question would be, how did a Florida Panther make it all the way to Lagrange Georgia without having it's picture taken, get hit by a car, grab anyone's pet, attack folks or have any credible witnesses of his progress over half the State of Georgia only to be shot and killed by a hunter in Lagrange.
> 
> Unless, some of the folks who have said they have seen a panther in Georgia actually DID see what they said and some folks who call them liars don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> ...



I can't answer your question but I know for a fact a Florida Panther was released in the the Okee. swamp with a radio collar on.It was tracked to Cordele,Ga.where it took a left and went to the Chatt.river here in Stewart,Co.It then went south of us towards Dawson,ga.where it sorta set up house keeping.It was there that it was trapped by the DNR and returned to the OKee.swamp.I have a friend that saw it numerous times on his dad's property.He never told the story till the cat was trapped for fear of some idiot trying to and killing the cat.He was deer hunting at the time of his sightings.He saw the cat many times.Said the radio collar was very visible.He told me he had no desire to shoot something that beautiful and rare in our part of the country.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 6, 2011)

CAL said:


> I can't answer your question but I know for a fact a Florida Panther was released in the the Okee. swamp with a radio collar on.It was tracked to Cordele,Ga.where it took a left and went to the Chatt.river here in Stewart,Co.It then went south of us towards Dawson,ga.where it sorta set up house keeping.It was there that it was trapped by the DNR and returned to the OKee.swamp.I have a friend that saw it numerous times on his dad's property.He never told the story till the cat was trapped for fear of some idiot trying to and killing the cat.He was deer hunting at the time of his sightings.He saw the cat many times.Said the radio collar was very visible.He told me he had no desire to shoot something that beautiful and rare in our part of the country.



Since the one killed in Lagrange didn't have a radio collar on it, that would make at least 2 panthers roaming around Georgia that quite possibly could have been spotted by folks who have claimed to have seen one. 

I'm shocked! Shocked I tell you! 

Could it be at all possible that some of the people claiming to have seen a panther in Georgia are actually telling the truth?

I'm thinking yes!

Now, for full disclosure:

I have never seen a panther in Georgia, never claimed to have seen one and don't personally know anyone who has. 

I do know enough about wildlife to know that they don't really pay much attention to state lines and will pretty much go wherever they like, even to Georgia. The Florida Panther that was killed in Lagrange in 2008 proves without a shadow of a doubt that there have been Panthers in Georgia. 

Don't understand why some folks have such a hard time with that.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 8, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> And my question would be, how did a Florida Panther make it all the way to Lagrange Georgia without having it's picture taken, get hit by a car, grab anyone's pet, attack folks or have any credible witnesses of his progress over half the State of Georgia only to be shot and killed by a hunter in Lagrange
> 
> Ahh but here lies the problem with all these supposed sightings.
> 
> ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> Since the one killed in Lagrange didn't have a radio collar on it, that would make at least 2 panthers roaming around Georgia that quite possibly could have been spotted by folks who have claimed to have seen one.
> 
> I'm shocked! Shocked I tell you!
> 
> ...



Don't think anybody has a hard time believing that panthers wander all over the place, and occasionally wander through Georgia or anywhere else. The problem is when people see BLACK panthers, which don't exist in the wild in North America. Florida panthers aren't black, and the one killed in GA a couple years ago wasn't black, of course.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2011)

aaahhh, another panther thread. we could ice this cake with a big foot thread and the day would be complete!!!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thunder Head said:


> Backlasher82 said:
> 
> 
> > Also everyone seems to forget (per the GON article) biologest stated the wear on the pads of the cats feet indicated it had been living in a pen !!!!
> ...


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 8, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't think anybody has a hard time believing that panthers wander all over the place, and occasionally wander through Georgia or anywhere else. The problem is when people see BLACK panthers, which don't exist in the wild in North America. Florida panthers aren't black, and the one killed in GA a couple years ago wasn't black, of course.



I didn't see anything in Thunderhead's post about black panthers and that was what I was replying to, the black panther foolishness started later.

I understand the whole black panther thing and never said the panther that was killed in GA in 2008  was black, don't know where you got the idea I did.

The problem is when people deny the possibility of panthers in GA and ridicule anyone who says they have seen one. 

Not everyone who claims to have seen a panther in GA actually saw one, I saw the pics they sent in to GON as proof and didn't see much proof, but as a logical man I believe there are most likely some legitimate sightings.

And the simple facts are, in 2008 a Florida panther was killed in Lagrange GA. The panther was determined to have been a wild Florida panther, not a pen raised cat.
On his journey from Florida to Lagrange he covered a good bit of Georgia, close to half the state, and I think there is a pretty good chance somebody might have seen him during that trip. And I don't believe he made a beeline to Lagrange at full speed either, he snacked along the way.

The "black panther" deal is a running joke around here that comes up whenever the subject of panther comes up. It's nothing more than a red herring, a deflection.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll give credence to anybody who says they saw a panther almost anywhere, as long as it isn't black. And I never said that you thought the one killed was black. You just asked why people have a hard time believing panther tales. And my answer is that because people keep talking about black panthers instead of panther-colored ones, and lowering the credibility of the sighting. Young male panther/mountain lion/cougar/pumas looking for a territory can travel for amazing distances, and are liable to show up almost anywhere. There have been panthers killed in Chicago and Connecticut in the last couple years that most likely came all the way from South Dakota, according to DNA testing. Add the escaped/released captives (at least three formerly captive panthers have been killed just in NC the last ten years or so,) and I'll say that a panther can turn up almost anywhere. The thing I don't buy is that any eastern state outside of Florida has a breeding population of panthers. Almost all the confirmed panthers in odd places so far are males, except for a couple escaped/released former captive females. A cougar cub was roadkilled in eastern KY a few years ago, but DNA showed it to be half South American genotype, pretty good evidence of former captivity. IF anywhere should have a remnant breeding population, it should be right here in the Smokies of western NC, as confirmed native cats were killed up until at least the late 1950's, and a couple good confirmed sightings in the 80s and 90s of cougars of unknown origin. I don't believe they're still here in an established population, though-too many packs of bear dogs running around the woods all fall and winter here. Any panther roaming around on national forest land in western NC from October to December would be up a tree with a pack of Plotts under it pretty quick.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 8, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Any panther roaming around on national forest land in western NC from October to December would be up a tree with a pack of Plotts under it pretty quick.



Maybe so, but if the hounds were that good they should have treed at least one Bigfoot by now.


Just kidding.

Everybody knows that Bigfoots (Bigfeet?) head to Fla as soon as it starts cooling off a little bit.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 12, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> Thunder Head said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously didn't follow the story long enough.
> ...


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thunder Head said:


> Backlasher82 said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder Head said:
> ...


----------



## Throwback (Aug 15, 2011)

Thunder Head said:


> Why do mountian lions get hit by cars, grab peoples pets, attack people and get there pictures taken out west and in south florida?



because they're actually there and they're not "JEEEEEEET BLAAAAACK". 


T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 15, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> And my question would be, how did a Florida Panther make it all the way to Lagrange Georgia without having it's picture taken, get hit by a car, grab anyone's pet, attack folks or have any credible witnesses of his progress over half the State of Georgia only to be shot and killed by a hunter in Lagrange.



maybe because it didn't actually walk that far?




T


----------



## Son (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually saw a Florida panther back in the 1950's, in Collier Co. while deer hunting. We were on a vehicle riding through the cypress strands, going from one pine island to another. One of the old timers said, "Look, there goes a panther". And that's the only one I've ever seen. Had a couple run by me in palmettos in Richloam back in the early 60's, but only saw their tracks where they crossed the grade. My hunting partner was at the truck and saw both of em. Nothing since then though.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 15, 2011)

Throwback said:


> maybe because it didn't actually walk that far?



Yep. Black helicopter, night insertion, spec-ops, etc.


----------

